# How do I uncoil these crazy wires?



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

The easiest way to solve the problem is to buy new wires.


----------



## DEF (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok what about the hard way? I also don't know what kind of wires to buy anyways.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what are those wires for? Were they originally coiled?


----------



## DEF (Sep 1, 2010)

They are for my turtle beach headset. They did not come coiled originally. They were nice and straight.


----------



## tomshouse (Aug 31, 2010)

You might try letting the weight of the headphones hang from them for a while.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

tomshouse said:


> You might try letting the weight of the headphones hang from them for a while.


maybe a loooonnng while. Those are some messed up wires.



while you have them hanging, you might try using something such a hair dryer to heat the wires. Then continue to let them hang until they have cooled. Not sure you are ever going to get all the curl out.


----------



## DEF (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok well... any idea on what type of wire? I'm thinking of just replacing it altogether.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Once I worked in a factory where they made curly cords for telephones. They wound them around a rod that was heated to a certain temperature.
Perhaps you could draw the cord out straight and then run a smoothing iron up and down it, then allow it to cool.
Be careful not to over-heat the plastic, or it will melt.


----------



## DEF (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for your input... I was thinking about trying that. How can I find out what type of wire that's curled up in there? What I mean by this is once I strip the plastic and see the wire how can I tell?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can't, because of the construction of the wiring. Let it hang, and when storing, try to follow the "lay" of the wire when rolling up. Wire will tell you how it wants to be coiled, especially stranded.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

IMO: The real problem is that you have two or more wires within the outer housing. These wires were laid in a particular pattern at the factory before the outer jacket was put on. They may have been laid side-by-side, or slightly wound. Now--they have twisted inside the outer jacket and that is why the "cord" want's to curl. I've seen this in communication cables before. The "heating" trick has been known to work along with having the cable under some tension. Either hang it or somehow pull it gently horizontally. When warmed, use your thumb and index finger to "pull" along the outer jacket, and even twist it some. This has been known to help straighten out the cable. It will never be as new though. David


----------



## FLORIDADIYDAD (Sep 2, 2010)

*I'm curious*

How on earth did it get into this state?  Those headset cords are fairly long and in my mind you had to execute some interesting gymnastics to get that kind of twisting.


----------



## DEF (Sep 1, 2010)

FLORIDADIYDAD said:


> How on earth did it get into this state?  Those headset cords are fairly long and in my mind you had to execute some interesting gymnastics to get that kind of twisting.


Oh no it just curled up by itself. At first there would be just a little knot and I would unknot it and before you know it got so coiled up that when I tried straightening it one part ripped off! All I did was plug them in and put em over my ears... I didn't play jump rope with them or anything! So I'm thinking about uncoiling it then quickly ironing it and if that doesn't work I will uncoil it and wrap it in electrical tape to try and subdue it...


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe it's time for a new headset.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like my wife's hairdryer cord. You might have to cut the cord somewhere along the length so the inner wire can turn independent of the outer insulation then splice it back together. Just don't make the cut too close to either end because you need some length of wire to make a proper splice.


----------



## DEF (Sep 1, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Maybe it's time for a new headset.


Never!!! They aren't old it is just the damn wires.


----------



## DEF (Sep 1, 2010)

Jim F said:


> It looks like my wife's hairdryer cord. You might have to cut the cord somewhere along the length so the inner wire can turn independent of the outer insulation then splice it back together. Just don't make the cut too close to either end because you need some length of wire to make a proper splice.


So by splice you mean twist the wires together? I'll try that too.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

DEF said:


> So by splice you mean twist the wires together? I'll try that too.


Yes look up wire splicing. There several methods. A pigtail is easiest but not necessarily the best.


----------



## bobby769 (Sep 6, 2010)

Try laying them out in the sun for a while.
I've been able to untangle garden hoses and extension cords this way.


----------

